# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Неблагодарные клиенты и как с ними бороться

## Masik777

Приветствую Всех! Хотелось бы поучиться у мудрых и опытных (советом или рекомендациям)..
Пригласили навести порядок в магазине. Стоит УТ 10 и Розница 1.0.. Ну и у главного - Бухия 2.0
В общем бардак был и на складах, и в учете, и в остальном.. Шеф сказала, что начинайте работу, а с оплатой дело не станет - оплатим. 
На всякий пожарный составил типовой договор почасовки. Сказал, что если не понравится, пусть переделает по своему усмотрению и вместе помозгуем. Образец договора забрала и ушла, якобы думать. Чтобы не тратить время, приступил к работе..настроил ноут, воткнул туда копию базы и сканер и пошли на склад делать инвентаризацию. В процессе инвентаризации было выявлено куча не оприходованного ранее товара, и что странно- вообще без документов. Просто валялся никем не учтенным. Ладно. Все подсчитали, установили цены и штрих коды. Нашел новый ( не пользуемый терминал, который стоит 25 штук) за 14 тыс. Купил и настроил для работы. 
На старой базе сказал не работать до окончания исправления ошибок. Сделал новую базу ( уже после инвентаризации) 
На новой начал наводить порядки. Номенклатура, контрагенты, дубли, отриц. остатки, списание минусов, партионный учет.. и пр. Почти все выровнял..
Оставалось несколько отчетов по продажам кинуть в УТ из Розницы, т.к. отсутствовали. На этот момент бух. перепутала базы и проработала на старой пару дней. Пришлось тянуть все снова в новую. Снова исправлять и пр. Наехал на нее, а она сказала, что это ей нафиг не нужно и вообще.. В общем спецом наехала, как я понял, по причине того, что этот порядок ей и точно нафиг не нужен. Кассовая не шла вообще с журналом, что она ввела руками, шеф тупо ничего не понимает ни в программе, ни по учету товара .. и не судьба, видимо, это понять в ближайшее столетие.. Вот бухи и гладят ее по ушам, как хотят. А тут я влез с порядком)) Короче - с бухами поругались.. я сказал, что и мне это нафиг не нужно делать за бесплатно и уехал... Шеф так и не подписала ни мой договор, ни состряпала свой, и не стала вообще звонить. Странно как то.. ТО не переставая просила приехать и навести порядок , а тут как воды в рот набрала. Ладно. Потом все же попросила приехать.. Приехал. Говорит, что посоветовалась с юристом ( бабке 70 лет - еще совковой закалки) и , что та сказала, что оплата будет по окончании всех работ и в конце года, т.к сроки выполнения работ указанны до конца 2013 года). Спрашиваю - а как вы будете считать работы? В тоннах, кг, метрах? Плюс бензин, время, которое тратится на исправление глюков бух-ра и пр? Далее - тишина. Ни ответа , ни привета. Вот так. Проработав месяц, потратив кучу времени, бензина, я остался лохом. Конечно злюсь. Вначале хотел сделать копии баз и все грохнуть к лебедям.. Потом поостыл.. решил спросить форум.. Как бы мудро поступить с такими клиентами? Копий они не делают и запросто можно было сделав копии вотнуть батник, который после включения начисто бы все фуганул с винтов. Может есть более умный способ? Типа дождаться отчетности и разом и бухию ломануть, чтобы не успели?  Я не кровожадный, но не хочется оставаться лохом.. Хотя и так лоханулся.. Злость.. не за денег, а за потраченное время..и за то, что лоханули..

----------


## nitro80

Мда, ты попал в ситуацию, в которой наверно побывали многие и кто-то вынес для себя что-то, а кто-то нет.
Я для себя решил так: пока в руках не будет договора, подписанного обеими сторонами - никаких работ не производить, как бы не просили.
Иначе можно впухнуть вот в такую историю. 

Что посоветовать?
Не угрожать, разговаривать вежливо. Оставить по возможности закладку, а потом, в самое тяжелое время для бухгалтера, когда отчёт попрёт - базу повредить, причём несильно, а вернуть обратно уже за денюжку, но всегда оставаться вежливым, не поддаваться на крики и пр.

----------

Masik777 (04.12.2013)

----------


## Masik777

> Мда, ты попал в ситуацию, в которой наверно побывали многие и кто-то вынес для себя что-то, а кто-то нет.
> Я для себя решил так: пока в руках не будет договора, подписанного обеими сторонами - никаких работ не производить, как бы не просили.
> Иначе можно впухнуть вот в такую историю. 
> 
> Что посоветовать?
> Не угрожать, разговаривать вежливо. Оставить по возможности закладку, а потом, в самое тяжелое время для бухгалтера, когда отчёт попрёт - базу повредить, причём несильно, а вернуть обратно уже за денюжку, но всегда оставаться вежливым, не поддаваться на крики и пр.


Спасибо! Да.. так и намерен был поступить. К тому же удаленка есть (тим) Подожду и ломану. Но.. прежде надо знать - как это немножко ломануть базу)) В принципе надо вначале сделать копию, а потом и ломать.. Ну.. честно не знаю, как "немножко" или слегка.. это сделать. Ведь могут пригласить любого спеца и делов то.. А хитро сделать - не знаю как.. Может есть секреты, чтобы не легко и сразу исправить руками другого спеца?)

----------


## nitro80

Скопируйте себе файл, он вам возможно понадобится :)
А их файл откройте в блокноте, напишите в разных местах ереси и всё. С большой вероятностью у них 1с откажется открываться после этого.

----------


## Masik777

> Скопируйте себе файл, он вам возможно понадобится :)
> А их файл откройте в блокноте, напишите в разных местах ереси и всё. С большой вероятностью у них 1с откажется открываться после этого.


Имеется в виду 1Cv8.1CD ? В нем в разных местах понаписать ереси и сохранить? А оригинал  скопировать и ждать вызоваИ) Правильно ли я понял?
НО файл 1Cv8.1CD слишком великоват ( более 550 Мегов) и он не откроется блокнотом..Может имелось в виду другой файл? Или тот же, но другим редактором? 
Смысл понял. Немного подпортить файл базы. Т.е написать что угодно где угодно и сохранить.)

----------


## nitro80

Да любым нормальным редактором, тем же akelpad

---------- Post added at 22:45 ---------- Previous post was at 22:44 ----------

А после всего, когда история закончится, я б на народных картах яндекса ещё и отзыв этой конторе оставил

----------

Masik777 (08.12.2013)

----------


## Masik777

> Да любым нормальным редактором, тем же akelpad
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:45 ---------- Previous post was at 22:44 ----------
> 
> А после всего, когда история закончится, я б на народных картах яндекса ещё и отзыв этой конторе оставил


Понял) СПАСИБО!!! Так и сделаю)

----------


## zardoz

У меня сделано так: 
1. 1С на сервере терминалов. 
2. Пользователю запрещено запускать explorer и вообще все папки позакрыты правами на чтение. Пускается 1С в качестве оболочки за место explorer - настраивается в свойствах пользователя.
3. Файловая база находится на шифрованном диске StrongDisk Pro. Пароль я лично ввожу через удаленку после загрузки компа, чтобы диск подключился. 
4. Есть самописный exe в качестве службы - подменяет на всякий случай путь  закрывает в "О программе", а потом еще и закрывает его, чтобы не увидели т не скопировали путь к БД (который весьма длинный и в это окно один фиг не влезает). 
5. На серваке есть папка в которую выгружают данные из 1С, мой батник по расписанию под админом из неё файлы переносит в общедоступное бухам место на их компе. 
6. Файлы на сервер 1С в папку для загрузок заношу я лично, после проверки, со специальной папки доступной бухам, запуском скрипта через удаленку.

Итог: хоть какой специалист придет, а БД он не сможет достать ни при каких условиях. Любое выключение компа - отключение зашифрованного диска. Все административные аккаунты закрыты и могут быть проверены перед вводом мной пароля (при сбросе паролей или любых других манипуляций с лайвсидишки перед загрузкой системы).
Торчат мне почти 30к ибо.
Ну и рулите на здоровье.

----------

Rolly Joger (11.08.2014)

----------

